# Paghetta



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Ciao a tutti, 
Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


No ho mai dato la paghetta e no ho mai pagato per lavori fatti in casa o bei voti. 
Semplicemente valutiamo quanto gli serve e per cosa di volta in volta


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ho mai dato la paghetta e no ho mai pagato per lavori fatti in casa o bei voti.
> Semplicemente valutiamo quanto gli serve e per cosa di volta in volta


Sembra che abbia una funzione di insegnamento della gestione del denaro.
Per esempio figlia femmina esce con le amiche; per un uscita dice che servirebbero 10 euro, ma in un mese esce 10 volte, quindi sono 100. Bisogna capire cosa si deve pagare con la paghetta; se queste uscite sono da pagare con paghetta o sono soldi extra.
La paghetta da noi viene intesa come soldi per spese futili. Per imparare a gestire i soldi.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> *È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?*


Ho iniziato in base ai loro effettivi bisogni ed in base alle mie tasche. Una volta che si sono emancipati, ovviamente ho smesso.
E' chiaro che tutto procede dall'adempimento di compiti, dall'inizio e da prima che la prendessero, la paghetta. Il principio secondo il quale ognuno ha il - d o v e r e - di contribuire con l'impegno, in base alle proprie possibilità, alla conduzione di quella piccola comunità che è la mia famiglia è stato da sempre inderogabile.
Ed è per me e mia moglie sempre stato una faccenda centrale dell'educazione di un individuo.
Sono vecchio stampo? Frega un cazzo. Buona parte del disfacimento che vedo in circolazione è frutto dell' idea che tutto sia dovuto; per me ogni diritto ha la sua specularità in un dovere che lo sancisce.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ho mai dato la paghetta e no ho mai pagato per lavori fatti in casa o bei voti.
> Semplicemente valutiamo quanto gli serve e per cosa di volta in volta


Standing ovation!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che abbia una funzione di insegnamento della gestione del denaro.
> Per esempio figlia femmina esce con le amiche; per un uscita dice che servirebbero 10 euro, ma in un mese esce 10 volte, quindi sono 100. Bisogna capire cosa si deve pagare con la paghetta; se queste uscite sono da pagare con paghetta o sono soldi extra.
> La paghetta da noi viene intesa come soldi per spese futili. Per imparare a gestire i soldi.


Si impara a gestire i soldi avendone pochi.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho iniziato in base ai loro effettivi bisogni ed in base alle mie tasche. Una volta che si sono emancipati, ovviamente ho smesso.
> E' chiaro che tutto procede dall'adempimento di compiti, dall'inizio e da prima che la prendessero, la paghetta. Il principio secondo il quale ognuno ha il - d o v e r e - di contribuire in base alle proprie possibilità alla conduzione di quella piccola comunità che è la mia famiglia è stato da sempre inderogabile.
> Ed è per me e mia moglie sempre stato una faccenda centrale dell'educazione di un individuo.
> Sono vecchio stampo? Frega un cazzo. Buona parte del disfacimento che vedo in circolazione è frutto dell' idea che tutto sia dovuto, per me ogni diritto ha la sua specularità in un dovere che lo sancisce.


Ecco, a parte le proprie disponibilità che possono imporre limiti precisi, ma quanto ?
Una volta una conoscente  che vive a Milano e che aveva ridotte risorse finanziarie diceva che faceva il massimo per dare al figlio paghetta ed abbigliamento adeguati agli amici che frequentava suo figlio e che erano benestanti o addirittura ricchi. Faceva uno sforzo enorme, non so come riusciva.
Ma secondo me ognuno deve adattarsi alle proprie risorse.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho iniziato in base ai loro effettivi bisogni ed in base alle mie tasche. Una volta che si sono emancipati, ovviamente ho smesso.
> E' chiaro che tutto procede dall'adempimento di compiti, dall'inizio e da prima che la prendessero, la paghetta. Il principio secondo il quale ognuno ha il - d o v e r e - di contribuire con l'impegno, in base alle proprie possibilità, alla conduzione di quella piccola comunità che è la mia famiglia è stato da sempre inderogabile.
> Ed è per me e mia moglie sempre stato una faccenda centrale dell'educazione di un individuo.
> Sono vecchio stampo? Frega un cazzo. Buona parte del disfacimento che vedo in circolazione è frutto dell' idea che tutto sia dovuto; per me ogni diritto ha la sua specularità in un dovere che lo sancisce.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco, a parte le proprie disponibilità che possono imporre limiti precisi, ma quanto ?
> Una volta una conoscente che aveva ridotte risorse finanziarie diceva che faceva il massimo per dare al figlio paghetta ed abbigliamento adeguati agli amici che frequentava suo figlio e che erano benestanti o addirittura ricchi. Faceva uno sforzo enorme, non so come riusciva.
> *Ma secondo me ognuno deve adattarsi alle proprie risorse.*


Tutto quello che esula dalle possibilità di una famiglia media per me è superfluo. Parificarsi ai più facoltosi, oltre che inutile è semplicemente ridicolo.
Per me.
E te lo dice uno che alle superiori lavorava d'estate per pagarsi i libri per andarci, a scuola.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto quello che esula dalle possibilità di una famiglia media per me è superfluo. Parificarsi ai più facoltosi, oltre che inutile è semplicemente ridicolo.
> Per me.
> E te lo dice uno che alle superiori lavorava d'estate per pagarsi i libri per andarci, a scuola.


Sono d’accordo; ridicolo e controproducente per l’educazione abituare un ragazzo a vivere al di sopra delle sue possibilità.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Ma come vi sembrano questi importi ?
Poi sono curiosa soprattutto fra 14 e 18 anni , età in cui ... insomma si hanno esigenze diverse, si emulano compagni, si passa tanto tempo fuori casa, bisogna mangiare e non sempre si può mangiare il panino, ecc


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come vi sembrano questi importi ?


Mi domando che bisogno di soldi abbia un bambino o una bambina fino ai 10 anni.
Avere dei soldi significa trasmettere l’idea che sia necessario averne e spendere.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando che bisogno di soldi abbia un bambino o una bambina fino ai 10 anni.
> Avere dei soldi significa trasmettere l’idea che sia necessario averne e spendere.


Capita che un bambino di 10 anni va da un suo amico, da solo o con altri amici, percorrono fino alla casa degli altri anche 3-4-5 km a piedi, sulla strada incontrano gelateria o supermercato. Basta uno del gruppo che ha sete o fame... cose così. Passano un pomeriggio intero insieme, può capitare.
Mi riferisco ai momenti in cui i ragazzi sono da soli, tra di loro senza un adulto che paghi.
Devo dire che sono molto carini ( erano, adesso non hanno più 10 anni) ) e quando uno comprava qualcosa condivideva.
.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che abbia una funzione di insegnamento della gestione del denaro.
> Per esempio figlia femmina esce con le amiche; per un uscita dice che servirebbero 10 euro, ma in un mese esce 10 volte, quindi sono 100. Bisogna capire cosa si deve pagare con la paghetta; se queste uscite sono da pagare con paghetta o sono soldi extra.
> La paghetta da noi viene intesa come soldi per spese futili. Per imparare a gestire i soldi.


Mio figlio esce tutti i giorni. Quando poteva uscire la sera nei week 10 euro non bastavano nemmeno per arrivare al locale. Quindi se nel week vuoi andare per locali, in settimana non hai bisogno di spendere soldi se vai al parco (come ora) con gli amici
In discoteca (50 euri manco li vedi, tra entrata secondo drink e taxi) se ci vai sto sabato sai che il prossimo fai qualcosa di più tranquillo. 
Vestiti e altro ovviamente ci pensiamo noi
Se va a scuola 5 euro al giorno per merenda o bibita o altro


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capita che un bambino di 10 anni va da un suo amico, da solo o con altri amici, percorrono fino alla casa degli altri anche 3-4-5 km a piedi, sulla strada incontrano gelateria o supermercato. Basta uno del gruppo che ha sete o fame... cose così. Passano un pomeriggio intero insieme, può capitare.
> Mi riferisco ai momenti in cui i ragazzi sono da soli, tra di loro senza un adulto che paghi.
> Devo dire che sono molto carini ( erano, adesso non hanno più 10 anni) ) e quando uno comprava qualcosa condivideva.


Ora i bambini non possono andare in giro soli. In caso di qualunque incidente, i genitori possono essere denunciati per abbandono di minore.
Ai tempi in cui si poteva, l’avere dei soldi da spendere incentivava il consumo, anche di cibi e bibite fuori dal controllo dei genitori, e la costruzione di rapporti di potere proprio in base alla disponibilità di denaro.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto quello che esula dalle possibilità di una famiglia media per me è superfluo. Parificarsi ai più facoltosi, oltre che inutile è semplicemente ridicolo.
> Per me.
> E te lo dice uno che alle superiori lavorava d'estate per pagarsi i libri per andarci, a scuola.


Mai adeguata ai suoi amici 
Vero anche che nessuno dei miei figli ha amici facoltosi
Il grande lavora come operaio con un buonissimo stipendio soprattutto per la sua età. Gli ho lasciato il primo anno spendere come voleva lo stipendio e di é tolto un po’ di sfizi che prima non poteva togliersi . A fine anno entrate e uscite erano a pareggio 0. Dal secondo anno ogni mese accontenta soldi. Poi c’è il mese che vuole togliersi lo sfizio e il mese no ma avendo la firma sul conto veglio sulle spese


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora i bambini non possono andare in giro soli. In caso di qualunque incidente, i genitori possono essere denunciati per abbandono di minore.
> Ai tempi in cui si poteva, l’avere dei soldi da spendere incentivava il consumo, anche di cibi e bibite fuori dal controllo dei genitori, e la costruzione di rapporti di potere proprio in base alla disponibilità di denaro.


I bambini dalla prima elementare vanno a scuola da soli, sono pochi quelli accompagnati.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio esce tutti i giorni. Quando poteva uscire la sera nei week 10 euro non bastavano nemmeno per arrivare al locale. Quindi se nel week vuoi andare per locali, in settimana non hai bisogno di spendere soldi se vai al parco (come ora) con gli amici
> In discoteca (50 euri manco li vedi, tra entrata secondo drink e taxi) se ci vai sto sabato sai che il prossimo fai qualcosa di più tranquillo.
> Vestiti e altro ovviamente ci pensiamo noi
> Se va a scuola 5 euro al giorno per merenda o bibita o altro


Ma tu parli di ragazzi sopra i 18 ? Drink e discoteca ...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


Non ho ancora iniziato, per ora con i soldi che riceve tra natale Pasqua e compleanno ci tira avanti senza problemi, anzi a volte lo usiamo in casa come bancomat se si resta senza contanti


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tu parli di ragazzi sopra i 18 ? Drink e discoteca ...


Dai 16  più o meno. Se non è la discoteca è il fastfood o altro. Erano esempi
Finché sono stati nei paraggi di casa e uscivano il pomeriggio erano 5 euro sl giorno che spendevano o a scuola i fuori


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dai 16  più o meno. Se non è la discoteca è il fastfood o altro. Erano esempi
> Finché sono stati nei paraggi di casa e uscivano il pomeriggio erano 5 euro sl giorno che spendevano o a scuola i fuori


Mai fatto un calcolo di quanto al mese ?
Per un ragazzo di 16


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mai fatto un calcolo di quanto al mese ?
> Per un ragazzo di 16


Sui 200 forse qualcosa meno e dipende dai mesi. Dipende da quanto esce. Io vivo in provincia e il mio grande é sempre uscito la sera restando in paese ma gelaterie piedi neri e aperte. Pranzo a volte con gli amici . Cose così . Infatti sono molto contenta che lavori (una tassa in meno )


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


Io non ho mai dato la paghetta a mia figlia. Quando esce le chiedo se ha bisogno di soldi o sono io a darglieli per sicurezza. Lei è raro me li chieda.
Non do mai premi se mette a posto la camera, sparecchia o altro. È un suo dovere, non vedo perché dovrei pagarla.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I bambini dalla prima elementare vanno a scuola da soli, sono pochi quelli accompagnati.


So che la legislazione altrove è diversa. Comunque andando e tornando da scuola non vi è necessità di acquisti.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So che la legislazione altrove è diversa. Comunque andando e tornando da scuola non vi è necessità di acquisti.


Sulla strada ci sono due gelaterie ed un supermercato. Succede raramente ma qualche volta qualche bambino entra ed acquista qualcosa.
Quindi noto che i soldi si danno al bisogno, non un tantum al mese.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sulla strada ci sono due gelaterie ed un supermercato. Succede raramente ma qualche volta qualche bambino entra ed acquista qualcosa.
> Quindi noto che i soldi si danno al bisogno, non un tantum al mese.


Una tantum significa una volta sola, non una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una tantum significa una volta sola, non una volta ogni tanto.


Infatti , quello che ho detto : una volta al mese  ( una tantum). 
Vedo però che molti forumisti danno soldi al bisogno, quindi più volte al mese.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


Mai data. 
Chiedevano e si decideva cosa e quanto si poteva economicamente sopportare. 
Cosa dovrebbe coprire la paghetta? 
A mio avviso si danno soldi che potrebbero essere mal spesi perché non controllati.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mai data.
> Chiedevano e si decideva cosa e quanto si poteva economicamente sopportare.
> Cosa dovrebbe coprire la paghetta?
> A mio avviso si danno soldi che potrebbero essere mal spesi perché non controllati.


Pensi che un euro alla settimana potrebbe far male ? Piuttosto che ogni volta che si è alla cassa del supermercato si comprano vari dolciumi senza saper dire di no ?
Si, è vero che i soldi dati ai ragazzi possono spesso essere mal spesi, ma non è sempre così. 
Per esempio li usano per fare un regalo ad una persona loro cara o togliersi qualche sfizio. il Mio ha risparmiato e ha risparmiato; potrebbe adesso comprarsi la PS che non ha mai avuto. 
Non lo fa perché sa che io non sono d’accordo. 
Un po’ come in colonia: lo si da all’inizio e loro devono gestire i soldi: spenderli tutti il primo giorno o tornare a casa con tutti i soldi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensi che un euro alla settimana potrebbe far male ? Piuttosto che ogni volta che si è alla cassa del supermercato si comprano vari dolciumi senza saper dire di no ?
> Si, è vero che i soldi dati ai ragazzi possono spesso essere mal spesi, ma non è sempre così.
> Per esempio li usano per fare un regalo ad una persona loro cara o togliersi qualche sfizio. il Mio ha risparmiato e ha risparmiato; potrebbe adesso comprarsi la PS che non ha mai avuto.
> Non lo fa perché sa che io non sono d’accordo.
> Un po’ come in colonia: lo si da all’inizio e loro devono gestire i soldi: spenderli tutti il primo giorno o tornare a casa con tutti i soldi.


Non è che puoi chiedere un parere e presupporre che chi ha una opinione diversa invece sia carente su altri aspetti.
Nessuno è perfetto soprattutto come genitore che è un compito così importante.
Resta che io ho avuto un ottimo riscontro del mio metodo con i miei figli, mentre i miei genitori (meravigliosi su mille aspetti) mi hanno dato la paghetta e poi ci ho messo anni a imparare a non spendere seguendo gli impulsi. I miei figli appena hanno iniziato lavorare e hanno  speso in modo oculato e hanno accumulato un bel po‘, in proporzione alle entrate ovviamente . 
Naturalmente  può succedere anche agendo diversamente.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensi che un euro alla settimana potrebbe far male ? Piuttosto che ogni volta che si è alla cassa del supermercato si comprano vari dolciumi senza saper dire di no ?
> Si, è vero che i soldi dati ai ragazzi possono spesso essere mal spesi, ma non è sempre così.
> Per esempio li usano per fare un regalo ad una persona loro cara o togliersi qualche sfizio. il Mio ha risparmiato e ha risparmiato; potrebbe adesso comprarsi la PS che non ha mai avuto.
> Non lo fa perché sa che io non sono d’accordo.
> Un po’ come in colonia: lo si da all’inizio e loro devono gestire i soldi: spenderli tutti il primo giorno o tornare a casa con tutti i soldi.


sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Ovviamente e' una modalita' che non significa dare soldi perche' cosi' il figlio li spende con sigarette divertimenti vari alla caxxo . Quando ero ragazzo rendevo la mia paghetta che mi serviva per gestire le mie necessita' "extra casa" e con queste ho risparmiato per comprarmi quello che volevo, sempre con l'approvazione di mia mamma (e forse da lassu' di mio papa'). Non sono mai stato uno scapestrato e forse questo ha dato fiducia a chi mi dava la paghetta. Dal giorno in cui ho cominciato a lavorare (vivevo con la mia famiglia ancora) mi sono tenuto tutto lo stipendio dando solo il minimo indispensabile per i costi vivi. Sapevo gia' gestire il mio "patrimonio" senza sperperare quello che avevo. Quindi ben venga la paghetta. La mia prole non ha la paghetta perche' non la vuole e riceve denaro "alla bisogna" ma entrambi i figli hanno il proprio conto in banca con possibilita' di spendere come pare loro i soldi. Ovviamente non lo fanno ma serve loro per la propria gestione futura.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che puoi chiedere un parere e presupporre che chi ha una opinione diversa invece sia carente su altri aspetti.
> Nessuno è perfetto soprattutto come genitore che è un compito così importante.
> Resta che io ho avuto un ottimo riscontro del mio metodo con i miei figli, mentre i miei genitori (meravigliosi su mille aspetti) mi hanno dato la paghetta e poi ci ho messo anni a imparare a non spendere seguendo gli impulsi. I miei figli appena hanno iniziato lavorare e hanno  speso in modo oculato e hanno accumulato un bel po‘, in proporzione alle entrate ovviamente .
> Naturalmente  può succedere anche agendo diversamente.


dipende dal carattere. Alla morte di mio padre ho ereditato diversi soldi, non tanti ma per un ragazzino una discreta cifra. Non li ho mai toccati, non mi sembrava giusto. Altri avrebbero speso tutto il giorno dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dipende dal carattere. Alla morte di mio padre ho ereditato diversi soldi, non tanti ma per un ragazzino una discreta cifra. Non li ho mai toccati, non mi sembrava giusto. Altri avrebbero speso tutto il giorno dopo.


Può essere che i miei figli abbiano preso dal padre


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2021)

poi leggo , questo della paghetta ai miei figli delegavo tutto alla mia signora che era vaga  sulla cifra che ancora non ne ho idea di quando dava  , come ho scritto qua il suo stipendio ci facevamo dieci giorni quindi tuto l'altro usciva da me  e non era poco credeteci


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dipende dal carattere. Alla morte di mio padre ho ereditato diversi soldi, non tanti ma per un ragazzino una discreta cifra. Non li ho mai toccati, non mi sembrava giusto. Altri avrebbero speso tutto il giorno dopo.


Questo è anche vero. Io e mio fratello abbiamo avuto gli stessi insegnamenti, sempre parlando di soldi, eppure abbiamo avuto due modi diversi di gestire le nostre finanze, una volta cresciuti.
Mia figlia non ha mai fatto capricci e, pur non avendo, fortunatamente, problemi economici, non chiede mai. Quando desidera delle scarpe nuove dice "no, mamma, fa lo stesso, costano troppo". Insisto io. Tante volte penso di essere stata una modella un po' di cacca


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> poi leggo , questo della paghetta ai miei figli delegavo tutto alla mia signora che era vaga  sulla cifra che ancora non ne ho idea di quando dava  , come ho scritto qua il suo stipendio ci facevamo dieci giorni quindi tuto l'altro usciva da me  e non era poco credeteci


Che bello come la chiami : “ la mia signora “


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Che bello come la chiami : “ la mia signora “


la chiamo in molti modi ma per me  è e rimane la mia signora assoluta, I vezzeggiativi sono per l'intimità  non quella che hai capito? Li uso tutti i giorni


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


Ancora nulla.
Il mio più grande ha 18 anni e non ha mai ricevuto alcuna paghetta.
Io e mia moglie siamo contrari.
Gli abbiamo fatto una ricaricabile per quando pre Covid e’ andato all’estero, gli e’ Rimasta, ma è talmente attaccato al denaro che l’ho ritrovata in una ciabatta.
Si gestisce le mance in autonomia, se gli servono soldi gliene diamo sempre qualcuno in più che poi si amministra da solo.
Per con gli altri 3 stiamo seguendo la stessa linea.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


non ho mai dato paghette nemmeno per lavori di ordine che esigo e basta ( dittatura ) ne x altri loro meriti
Qnd serve si valuta x cosa e quanto
Avevo dato una carta ricaricabile alla figlia qnd e stata via 6 mesi all esteri x ovvie ragioni e anche lì aveva un tot x emergenze e sul resto ci diceva di volta in volta e si valutava il da farsi

per adesso agiamo così
Qnd fa babisitter o adesso che insegnerà sci si mette e si metterà soldi da parte x auto visto che la mia aziendale non potrà guidarla anche x via Del motore ..noi daremo una mano ma se le deve guadagnare


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco, a parte le proprie disponibilità che possono imporre limiti precisi, ma quanto ?
> Una volta una conoscente  che vive a Milano e che aveva ridotte risorse finanziarie diceva che faceva il massimo per dare al figlio paghetta ed abbigliamento adeguati agli amici che frequentava suo figlio e che erano benestanti o addirittura ricchi. Faceva uno sforzo enorme, non so come riusciva.
> Ma secondo me ognuno deve adattarsi alle proprie risorse.


Sta Menata dell abbigliamento costoso e solo x darsi  un tono  xche se ci pensate e una grande presa x il culo e fanno leva sulle insicurezze 
A parte qualche capo che merita vedi un bel giaccone invernale o scarpe x dire ci si veste bene con poco volendo ( Zara ecc)  
Io compro più costoso con i saldi x dire t-shirt prese oggi x il grande al 40% che poi sarebbe il prezzo giusto allora ci scappa ma a prezzo pieno col casso


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai adeguata ai suoi amici
> Vero anche che nessuno dei miei figli ha amici facoltosi
> Il grande lavora come operaio con un buonissimo stipendio soprattutto per la sua età. Gli ho lasciato il primo anno spendere come voleva lo stipendio e di é tolto un po’ di sfizi che prima non poteva togliersi . A fine anno entrate e uscite erano a pareggio 0. Dal secondo anno ogni mese accontenta soldi. Poi c’è il mese che vuole togliersi lo sfizio e il mese no ma avendo la firma sul conto veglio sulle spese


Pensa che una mia carissima amica, siccome una delle figlie frequenta un liceo del"centro" si sente in dovere di adeguarla alle possibilità di spesa di abbigliamento delle sue compagne. Non sta male economicamente ma è una che tende al "risparmio" in ogni cosa. La figlie è diventata l'occasione per gareggiare, per sentirsi parte di una elite (ma de che?) Per ricolmarla di quello che lei "non ha potuto avere.  La figlia in questione, comunque, è una gran maleducata, egocentrica al massimo, impressione mia derivata dagli scambi, dalle volte che li ho frequentati.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensa che una mia carissima amica, siccome una delle figlie frequenta un liceo del"centro" si sente in dovere di adeguarla alle possibilità di spesa di abbigliamento delle sue compagne. Non sta male economicamente ma è una che tende al "risparmio" in ogni cosa. La figlie è diventata l'occasione per gareggiare, per sentirsi parte di una elite (ma de che?) Per ricolmarla di quello che lei "non ha potuto avere.  La figlia in questione, comunque, è una gran maleducata, egocentrica al massimo, impressione mia derivata dagli scambi, dalle volte che li ho frequentati.


Comunque i veri ricchi almeno qui sono molto low profile chi ostenta si è forse arricchito
Per alcuni può essere una sicurezza x dire ho una cara anica che si è fatt da sola provenendo davvero da camera e cucina in 4 !
Ora ha un ottima posizione e ostenta un po' I borse ecc ma non lo fa con cattiveria 
Al contrario ho amici di famiglie davvero benestanti che sono super attenti non tirchi ma oculati !

anche bella scuola di mai figlia gli stranieri tutti tranquilli gli italiani a parte un paio sono tutti ragazzini senza pretese di mostrare !
E un discorso educativo e non di soldi


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque i veri ricchi almeno qui sono molto low profile chi ostenta si è forse arricchito
> Per alcuni può essere una sicurezza x dire ho una cara anica che si è fatt da sola provenendo davvero da camera e cucina in 4 !
> Ora ha un ottima posizione e ostenta un po' I borse ecc ma non lo fa con cattiveria
> Al contrario ho amici di famiglie davvero benestanti che sono super attenti non tirchi ma oculati !
> ...


Certo che è un discorso educativo! E per me sono fisime che si fa lei (la madre).


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensa che una mia carissima amica, siccome una delle figlie frequenta un liceo del"centro" si sente in dovere di adeguarla alle possibilità di spesa di abbigliamento delle sue compagne. Non sta male economicamente ma è una che tende al "risparmio" in ogni cosa. La figlie è diventata l'occasione per gareggiare, per sentirsi parte di una elite (ma de che?) Per ricolmarla di quello che lei "non ha potuto avere.  La figlia in questione, comunque, è una gran maleducata, egocentrica al massimo, impressione mia derivata dagli scambi, dalle volte che li ho frequentati.


La mia collega ha smesso di comprarsi tutto e ha rinunciato alle ferie da anni per mandare la figlia in un liceo privato famoso. Di conseguenza anche per rifarle il guardaroba.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia collega ha smesso di comprarsi tutto e ha rinunciato alle ferie da anni per mandare la figlia in un liceo privato famoso. Di conseguenza anche per rifarle il guardaroba.


va be almeno forse investe sulla formazione però pure le ferie ti prego !
Il guardaroba tanto hanno la divisa !!


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che è un discorso educativo! E per me sono fisime che si fa lei (la madre).


le donne sono più sensibili almeno alcune
Non so forse da sicurezza forse piace 
As es io spendo x cose da montagna x dire ma mai spenderei in borse firmate con certe patacche però una buona attrezzatura da sci o alpinismo si è potrei sembrare strana anche io  anche se poi mi dura parecchio 
Il mio
Compagno ride perché se vuole fanti un regalo non va in gioielleria ma nei negozi sportivi 

abb invece ripeto con poco ti vesti bene adesso come adesso con ste catene


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque i veri ricchi almeno qui sono molto low profile chi ostenta si è forse arricchito
> Per alcuni può essere una sicurezza x dire ho una cara anica che si è fatt da sola provenendo davvero da camera e cucina in 4 !
> Ora ha un ottima posizione e ostenta un po' I borse ecc ma non lo fa con cattiveria
> Al contrario ho amici di famiglie davvero benestanti che sono super attenti non tirchi ma oculati !
> ...


Una volta ho incrociato Massimo e Milly Moratti, se non fossero inconfondibili, avrei pensato fossero due impiegati.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> va be almeno forse investe sulla formazione però pure le ferie ti prego !
> Il guardaroba tanto hanno la divisa !!


No la divisa no


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensi che un euro alla settimana potrebbe far male ? Piuttosto che ogni volta che si è alla cassa del supermercato si comprano vari dolciumi senza saper dire di no ?
> Si, è vero che i soldi dati ai ragazzi possono spesso essere mal spesi, ma non è sempre così.
> Per esempio li usano per fare un regalo ad una persona loro cara o togliersi qualche sfizio. il Mio ha risparmiato e ha risparmiato; potrebbe adesso comprarsi la PS che non ha mai avuto.
> Non lo fa perché sa che io non sono d’accordo.
> Un po’ come in colonia: lo si da all’inizio e loro devono gestire i soldi: spenderli tutti il primo giorno o tornare a casa con tutti i soldi.


Dipende da come li abitui. I miei non hanno mai sentito la mancanza della paghetta. 
Mia figlia, mentre andava in università faceva i salti mortali per incastrare più lavori per avere ciò che desiderava senza più chiedere. 
Come vedi è stato uno stimolo all'indipendenza economica.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ho incrociato Massimo e Milly Moratti, se non fossero inconfondibili, avrei pensato fossero due impiegati.


Io ci ho lavorato, per anni.
Penso di non avere mai conosciuto una persona più umile di lui.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


Mai proposto paghette, ne tantomeno mi sono state richieste a dire il vero.
L'adempimento dei propri doveri è legato essenzialmente al contributo familiare che ogni componente deve offrire per il bene comune. In altre parole, partecipazione alla pari, ognuno per il suo, dove lavoro e scuola hanno la medesima valenza. Per me è fondamentale che questo contesto non preveda un compenso economico, di certo non pago affinchè garantiscano una media alta a scuola o si occupino dell'ordine dei loro spazi vitali.
Gli unici introiti finanziari di cui dispongono sono solo quelli provenienti dai regali di nonna e parenti, quelli sono loro ma devo dire che sono praticamente tradotti in risparmio e sono dei bei gruzzoli.

Per me vale la regola del rapporto dovere/piacere. L'uno non esiste senza l'altro, per cui ogni tanto, diciamo a Natale e compleanni, faccio la mia parte e contribuisco ad esaudire i loro desideri, anche importanti. Tra l'altro non si tratta semplicemente di soddisfare un desiderio, ma di assecondare il desiderio quale espressione di volontà in senso creativo. Quindi io non pago un bel niente, non metto al centro il denaro come fine, ma come mezzo che però non determina il fine se in assenza di desiderio.


----------



## ologramma (17 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ho incrociato Massimo e Milly Moratti, se non fossero inconfondibili, avrei pensato fossero due impiegati.


sapessi che persone importanti ho incontrato per il mio lavoro , prese  nel loro privato sono come noi ne più ne meno , mi hanno stupito per i loro modi  gentili   , e ne ho incontrate molte  politici, banchieri , attori ,attrici e professionisti  ecc., non si possono dire i nomi perchè sarei riconoscibile quindi ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2021)

Mai data una paghetta , loro chiedevano e nelle possibilità veniva concesso   poche volte ho chiesto come era stata spesa somma data. ma a che scopo? , "le cazzate da ragazzo  le sparavo già io ed è inutile farle certe domande " . Di solito sono loro di spontanea che raccontano tutto più o meno ', i primi due hanno i loro conticorrenti e sinceramente di come spendono i loro soldi non mi interessa  finquando non li vengono a chiedere a me


----------



## Carola (18 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sapessi che persone importanti ho incontrato per il mio lavoro , prese  nel loro privato sono come noi ne più ne meno , mi hanno stupito per i loro modi  gentili   , e ne ho incontrate molte  politici, banchieri , attori ,attrici e professionisti  ecc., non si possono dire i nomi perchè sarei riconoscibile quindi ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


  Olo vipssss

io ho una Coppia di amici molto cari entrambi famosi e si confermo sono come noi due gambe due braccia litigano con i figli vite incasinate ecc ecc

altra cosa qnd ti fermano x strada fa un po' strano però non fastidioso insomma se sei famoso lo devi al pubblico
Io qnd sto con loro spero sempre mi scambino x qualcuna famosa così tanto x dire due cazzate  firmare qualcosa fare due foto allora metto su occhialoni neri ecc uan sola volta mi hanno scmajaita x una vippona di anni fa ma te pare
Comunque  solo perché stavo con loro


----------



## francoff (22 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ho incrociato Massimo e Milly Moratti, se non fossero inconfondibili, avrei pensato fossero due impiegati.


Anni fa io e la mia ex incontrammo Cuccia e signora . Sembravano 2 anziani a passeggio per via Manzoni.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2021)

In montagna mi sono fermata a chiacchierare con un signore anziano molto gentile 
Era Montezemolo


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> In montagna mi sono fermata a chiacchierare con un signore anziano molto gentile
> Era Montezemolo


Da qualche parte ho letto un aneddoto: Alcuni anni fa Lui e la Fenech furono invitati ad un ricevimento con Enzo Ferrari che si trattenne per diverso tempo a parlare con Edwige. Al termine della serata mentre lei passava a ritirare il cappotto al guardaroba, Ferrari disse a Montezemolo: Lei è molto meglio di te. Rispose: Certo, è una gran bella donna.    E la replica fu:  Intendevo dire che è più intelligente…


----------



## Vera (29 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Da qualche parte ho letto un aneddoto: Alcuni anni fa Lui e la Fenech furono invitati ad un ricevimento con Enzo Ferrari che si trattenne per diverso tempo a parlare con Edwige. Al termine della serata mentre lei passava a ritirare il cappotto al guardaroba, Ferrari disse a Montezemolo: Lei è molto meglio di te. Rispose: Certo, è una gran bella donna.    E la replica fu:  Intendevo dire che è più intelligente…


Grandissimo Enzo Ferrari


----------



## monamour (30 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io mi ero fatta un’idea sull’entità della paghetta, in funzione dell’età e della mia possibilità economica.
> Ma ultimamente sento da amiche dei valori molto diversi dalla mia; sia al ribasso che al rialzo.
> Voi quando avete iniziato e quanto circa  al mese ?
> È collegata all’ adempimento di compiti come tenere in ordine la camera ( riduzione o aumento in funzione dell’impegno )?


di quello se ne occupa il mio ex,io mi limito alle spese improvvise tipo vestiti,scarpe ,alimentazione particolare...


----------



## white74 (8 Aprile 2021)

Il problema non è solo quanto ma cosa far rientrare nelle spese da pagare con la paghetta e cosa no? La mia la vorrebbe, mio marito pure sarebbe d’accordo  ma io non sono convinta. Se dovessimo quantificare quanto spende a lui verrebbe un infarto e lei inizierebbe a fare una vita de merda.
Voi cosa fareste rientrare nella paghetta? Perché sarebbe di certo più educativo.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2021)

white74 ha detto:


> Il problema non è solo quanto ma cosa far rientrare nelle spese da pagare con la paghetta e cosa no? La mia la vorrebbe, mio marito pure sarebbe d’accordo  ma io non sono convinta. Se dovessimo quantificare quanto spende a lui verrebbe un infarto e lei inizierebbe a fare una vita de merda.
> Voi cosa fareste rientrare nella paghetta? Perché sarebbe di certo più educativo.


Le cose futili oppure le spese per divertimento.
Tipo uscite con amiche / amici.
Mi rendo conto sempre di più che serve. Altrimenti ogni volta che esce chiede un tot e moltiplicato per il numero di giorni in cui esce viene una cifra tipo 500 euro o più per un’adolescente di 15 anni.
Se si da una paghetta impara a stare dentro una certa somma.
Poi se la finisce dopo una settimana, le altre 3 settimane impara ad apprezzare i soldi.


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2021)

white74 ha detto:


> Il problema non è solo quanto ma cosa far rientrare nelle spese da pagare con la paghetta e cosa no? La mia la vorrebbe, mio marito pure sarebbe d’accordo  ma io non sono convinta. Se dovessimo quantificare quanto spende a lui verrebbe un infarto e lei inizierebbe a fare una vita de merda.
> Voi cosa fareste rientrare nella paghetta? Perché sarebbe di certo più educativo.


Il problema infatti è principalmente educativo e soggettivo.
Mi rendo conto che qualsivoglia concetto si possa esprimere di paghetta questo deriva sostanzialmente da diversi fattori, soprattutto soggettivi. Pertanto penso che alla fine la paghetta, a prescindere dalla natura delle cose di cui è copertura, sia un mezzo che tenta di regolare un rapporto che esprime determinate necessità. Per cui andrebbero analizzati principalmente certi bisogni e la loro natura, senza considerare che possono cambiare col tempo.

Come ho già detto, per me la paghetta non esiste, e non mi viene richiesta. Però se dovessi considerarla sarebbe un ammontare che io ritengo giusto e che una volta erogato non prevedrebbe spese di prima necessità, quindi sarebbe tutto ad uso e discrezione strettamente personale. Altrimenti, ad esempio, oltre all'abbigliamento per coerenza andrebbero contabilizzati anche gli alimenti. Sarebbe assurdo, infatti il punto non è questo, si tratta per lo più di quanto tutto questo sia condizionato dalle abitudini.
Certo che se nella paghetta bisogna considerare spese per sfizi e vizi frequenti e impegnativi, allora qui si entra in un ambito che non mi riguarda ma come dicevo si tratta anche di questioni molto soggettive e quindi plausibili a seconda dei modi di vivere.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema infatti è principalmente educativo e soggettivo.
> Mi rendo conto che qualsivoglia concetto si possa esprimere di paghetta questo deriva sostanzialmente da diversi fattori, soprattutto soggettivi. Pertanto penso che alla fine la paghetta, a prescindere dalla natura delle cose di cui è copertura, sia un mezzo che tenta di regolare un rapporto che esprime determinate necessità. Per cui andrebbero analizzati principalmente certi bisogni e la loro natura, senza considerare che possono cambiare col tempo.
> 
> Come ho già detto, per me la paghetta non esiste, e non mi viene richiesta. Però se dovessi considerarla sarebbe un ammontare che io ritengo giusto e che una volta erogato non prevedrebbe spese di prima necessità, quindi sarebbe tutto ad uso e discrezione strettamente personale. Altrimenti, ad esempio, oltre all'abbigliamento per coerenza andrebbero contabilizzati anche gli alimenti. Sarebbe assurdo, infatti il punto non è questo, si tratta per lo più di quanto tutto questo sia condizionato dalle abitudini.
> Certo che se nella paghetta bisogna considerare spese per sfizi e vizi frequenti e impegnativi, allora qui si entra in un ambito che non mi riguarda ma come dicevo si tratta anche di questioni molto soggettive e quindi plausibili a seconda dei modi di vivere.


Io intendevo paghetta per spese futili.
Le spese necessarie le pago io ovviamente.
Ma se l’adolescente chiede tutti i giorni o un giorno si ed un giorno no soldi per Mc Donald, pizza, gelato, Coca Cola ecc da prendere fuori l’ammontare al mese può superare 200-300 euro. 
Allora cosa si fa ? 
Non è meglio una paghetta all’inizio del mese e se poi finisce sono fatti suoi, così impara a gestire meglio i soldi ?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io intendevo paghetta per spese futili.
> Le spese necessarie le pago io ovviamente.
> Ma se l’adolescente chiede tutti i giorni o un giorno si ed un giorno no soldi per Mc Donald, pizza, gelato, Coca Cola ecc da prendere fuori l’ammontare al mese può superare 200-300 euro.
> Allora cosa si fa ?
> Non è meglio una paghetta all’inizio del mese e se poi finisce sono fatti suoi, così impara a gestire meglio i soldi ?


Ma sono figli. Sono stati cresciuti e il loro modo di intendere il divertimento, le relazioni e le spese sono dipendenti dell’educazione e dalle esperienze fatte in famiglia.
I genitori generalmente capiscono le scelte del figlio sia che passi il weekend facendo una escursione in montagna a costo 0 sia che faccia il giro delle discoteche di Ibiza.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono figli. Sono stati cresciuti e il loro modo di intendere il divertimento, le relazioni e le spese sono dipendenti dell’educazione e dalle esperienze fatte in famiglia.
> *I genitori generalmente capiscono le scelte del figlio sia che passi il weekend facendo una escursione in montagna a costo 0 sia che faccia il giro delle discoteche di Ibiza.*


nun te llargà il mio di stipendio mica mi permetteva  quello evidenziato , ma la macchina con tutto compreso , paghetta  e extra ci riuscivo


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono figli. Sono stati cresciuti e il loro modo di intendere il divertimento, le relazioni e le spese sono dipendenti dell’educazione e dalle esperienze fatte in famiglia.
> I genitori generalmente capiscono le scelte del figlio sia che passi il weekend facendo una escursione in montagna a costo 0 sia che faccia il giro delle discoteche di Ibiza.


Questa la vedo più come influenza delle amiche di scuola. Io ed il mio ex marito uscivamo veramente poco: credo 2-3 volte all’anno, eccetto le vacanze. Poi week-end in casa, poche volte riuscivo a farli fare una passeggiata con picnic.
Poi dopo la separazione e con l’arrivo del Corona non posso dire che le uscite siano aumentate.
Quando non eravamo in vacanza io sono tipo da casa, pochissime uscite.
Ma sembra che questi adolescenti siano fuori a mangiare 3-4 volte alla settimana e anche più . Mi dice sempre che la tizia X o la tizia Y mangia sempre fuori ( da asporto adesso).


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io intendevo paghetta per spese futili.
> Le spese necessarie le pago io ovviamente.
> Ma se l’adolescente chiede tutti i giorni o un giorno si ed un giorno no soldi per Mc Donald, pizza, gelato, Coca Cola ecc da prendere fuori l’ammontare al mese può superare 200-300 euro.
> Allora cosa si fa ?
> Non è meglio una paghetta all’inizio del mese e se poi finisce sono fatti suoi, così impara a gestire meglio i soldi ?


Certo.
Dicevo, per me stabilita una cifra quella resterebbe.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Certo.
> Dicevo, per me stabilita una cifra quella resterebbe.


Ecco la domanda è: le uscite con le amiche inteso consumare fuori sono considerate spese futili o necessarie? Perché da avvocati in erba ( Foglia è niente rispetto agli adolescenti di oggi) mi vuol far credere che è una spesa necessaria perché per altre sue amiche è così... e parte l’arringa


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco la domanda è: le uscite con le amiche inteso consumare fuori sono considerate spese futili o necessarie? Perché da avvocati in erba ( Foglia è niente rispetto agli adolescenti di oggi) mi vuol far credere che è una spesa necessaria perché per altre sue amiche è così... e parte l’arringa


Per le sue amiche magari è così, ma TU che ne pensi? Condividi? Che messaggio vuoi farle arrivare?


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco la domanda è: le uscite con le amiche inteso consumare fuori sono considerate spese futili o necessarie? Perché da avvocati in erba ( Foglia è niente rispetto agli adolescenti di oggi) mi vuol far credere che è una spesa necessaria perché per altre sue amiche è così... e parte l’arringa


Il punto cruciale infatti è la soggettività, per la quale per lo più intendevo educazione ed estrazione.
Nel tuo caso quello che tua figlia ritiene necessario merita pieno rispetto, però non può condizionare oltremodo il tuo metro di giudizio per quanto riguarda quella che ritieni essere una cifra adeguata al vostro contesto, che non è solo economico ma anche e soprattutto educativo. Ricordale che una cosa sono le disponibilità messe in campo dalle amiche, un'altra lo sono quelle che tu hai ritenuto congrue. Lei è libera di considerare qualsiasi esigenza quale propria necessità, questo non la esime di fare i conti con le proprie possibilità in base alle quali dovrà darsi una regolata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco la domanda è: le uscite con le amiche inteso consumare fuori sono considerate spese futili o necessarie? Perché da avvocati in erba ( Foglia è niente rispetto agli adolescenti di oggi) mi vuol far credere che è una spesa necessaria perché per altre sue amiche è così... e parte l’arringa


Beh...le uscite con  le  amiche per adolescenti sono irrinunciabili (periodo permettendo)...
Mia figlia è bravissima...sa cosa o non cosa possiamo permetterci/permettersi... perché le si gestisce benissimo i suoi soldi (regalati dai vari nonni/zii) ...sta anche iniziando a dare ripetizioni ad una bambina... così tanto per essere un minimo indipendente...
Però ovviamente non può certo  pretendere di  andare a pranzo ogni giorno al sushi...
Ci sono dei limiti che è giusto che vengano imposti...


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Il punto cruciale infatti è la soggettività, per la quale per lo più intendevo educazione ed estrazione.
> Nel tuo caso quello che tua figlia ritiene necessario merita pieno rispetto, però non può condizionare oltremodo il tuo metro di giudizio per quanto riguarda quella che ritieni essere una cifra adeguata al vostro contesto, che non è solo economico ma anche e soprattutto educativo. Ricordale che una cosa sono le disponibilità messe in campo dalle amiche, un'altra lo sono quelle che tu hai ritenuto congrue. Lei è libera di considerare qualsiasi esigenza quale propria necessità, questo non la esime di fare i conti con le proprie possibilità in base alle quali dovrà darsi una regolata.


Straquoto


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Per le sue amiche magari è così, ma TU che ne pensi? Condividi? Che messaggio vuoi farle arrivare?


La penso come Jon ( risposta successiva alla tua)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> nun te llargà il mio di stipendio mica mi permetteva  quello evidenziato , ma la macchina con tutto compreso , paghetta  e extra ci riuscivo


Volevo dire che i weekend a Ibiza li fa chi ha avuto esperienze in famiglia che gli hanno fatto pensare che quello fosse normale.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questa la vedo più come influenza delle amiche di scuola. Io ed il mio ex marito uscivamo veramente poco: credo 2-3 volte all’anno, eccetto le vacanze. Poi week-end in casa, poche volte riuscivo a farli fare una passeggiata con picnic.
> Poi dopo la separazione e con l’arrivo del Corona non posso dire che le uscite siano aumentate.
> Quando non eravamo in vacanza io sono tipo da casa, pochissime uscite.
> Ma sembra che questi adolescenti siano fuori a mangiare 3-4 volte alla settimana e anche più . Mi dice sempre che la tizia X o la tizia Y mangia sempre fuori ( da asporto adesso).


Io risponderei “e chi se ne frega?!”


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire che i weekend a Ibiza li fa chi ha avuto esperienze in famiglia che gli hanno fatto pensare che quello fosse normale.


avevo capito  ma io artigiano ai miei figli ho dato molto perchè potevo peccato non hanno finito sarei stato contentissimo avevano entrambi l'opportunità  ma si sono persi per strada  , il grande per quella cosa che le donne hanno tanto stretta  e l'altro perchè già lavora da venti anni e studo e lavoro è duro se stacchi dopo le cinque di sera


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> avevo capito  ma io artigiano ai miei figli ho dato molto perchè potevo peccato non hanno finito sarei stato contentissimo avevano entrambi l'opportunità  ma si sono persi per strada  , il grande per quella cosa che le donne hanno tanto stretta  e l'altro perchè già lavora da venti anni e studo e lavoro è duro se stacchi dopo le cinque di sera


Intendevo che i piaceri della vita si apprendono.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> per quella cosa che le donne hanno tanto stretta


stavo a telefono con la suocera mentre leggevo la tua risposta.
Mi ha condizionato.
Ho pensato alla panciera.

ora, con mia somma gioia, sono rinsavito.


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che i piaceri della vita si apprendono.


e si godono  se no che piaceri sono?


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> stavo a telefono con la suocera mentre leggevo la tua risposta.
> Mi ha condizionato.
> Ho pensato alla panciera.
> 
> ora, con mia somma gioia, sono rinsavito.


dai non volevo essere scurile tra maschi ci capiamo anche a gesti , ma dato che nun te vedo   ho ironizzato


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai non volevo essere scurile tra maschi ci capiamo anche a gesti , ma dato che nun te vedo   ho ironizzato


Tu non hai ancora capito che attualmente è meno volgare scrivere cazzo e figa che usare le descrizioni che utilizzi tu


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai ancora capito che attualmente è meno volgare scrivere cazzo e figa che usare le descrizioni che utilizzi tu


perchè lo sai che ho una certa età


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè lo sai che ho una certa età


Adeguati. “Quella cosa stretta” fa senso.


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adeguati. “Quella cosa stretta” fa senso.


Stretta stava  ha significare che se la tengono stretta ovvero fanno le preziose , Sei in lista per il vaccino?
Corrego mai fatto schifo o senso  mi è sempre piaciuta e ancora  mi piacerebbe


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Stretta stava  ha significare che se la tengono stretta ovvero fanno le preziose , Sei in lista per il vaccino?
> Corrego mai fatto schifo o senso  mi è sempre piaciuta e ancora  mi piacerebbe


Orribile.


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Orribile.


 dimmi che sono materiale  ma non mi dire orribile


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmi che sono materiale  ma non mi dire orribile


È orribile l’espressione. Spero dopo tre post di essermi spiegata


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È orribile l’espressione. Spero dopo tre post di essermi spiegata


si ma ormai l'avevo scritta  , chiedo venia, ti sei prenotata?


----------



## Ulisse (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai non volevo essere scurile tra maschi ci capiamo anche a gesti , ma dato che nun te vedo   ho ironizzato


ma assolutamente nn mi sono scandalizzato o ti ho considerato scurrile.
Solo che stavo subendo un inconscio condizionamento: leggere della cosa stretta mentre ero a telefono con mia suocera mi ha fatto pensare alla panciera.


----------

